# Downhill-Ladies!



## isali (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, wer von den Mädels hier im Forum aktiv Downhill fährt inklusive Rennen.
Ich wohne in Darmstadt, fahre seit 7 Jahren MTB, und wollte eigentlich schon immer downhillen. Leider wusste ich bisher nie wirklich, wie ich das anstellen soll, unter anderem, weil es hier in der Nähe kaum Möglichkeiten gibt (Bikepark).

Aber vermutlich würde ich längere Anfahrten in Kauf nehmen. Deshalb wollte ich mal ganz allgemein fragen, wie ich jetzt vorgehen könnte... Wie funktioniert sowas? Wo bekomme ich Unterstützung? Fahre ich erstmal allein die Berge runter? Was muss man draufhaben? Gibt es im Rhein-Main-Gebiet oder in der Nähe des Harzes (fahre öfters im Bikepark Braunlage) andere Downhillerinnen, die mit mir fahren würden?

Wäre für jede Hilfe, jeden Tip, jeden Kontakt dankbar.

Liebe Grüße,
Isa


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

..in beerfelden ist ein bike park ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Isali!

Also ich fahr keine Rennen, lebe in Bayern und ob das was ich tue Downhill ist, weiss ich nicht so genau also eigentlich absolut unqualifiziert aber ich antworte dir trotzdem

Erkundige dich doch mal ob es in den Parks in die du gehst vlt sogar einen Verein gibt, oder ähnliches..bestimmte Kurse und Bikecamps gibt es auch öfters. Sprech die Leute dort doch einfach mal nett an, sicherlich nehmen sie dich mit auf die ein oder andere Abfahrt - die Bergab - Biker und auch -Bikerinnen sind garnicht so bös wie sie manchmal ausschauen

Die Frage was du draufhaben *musst*, ist schwierig-müssen tust du nichts - was du draufhaben *willst* ist die Frage und das kannst du dir alles erarbeiten - keine Zweifel.


vlg, Ane


----------



## Schnitte (12. Juli 2010)

habe vor ein paar wochen auch mit downhill fahren angefangen und kann nur sagen: du lernst am besten wenn dir jmd alles zeigt und erklärt
gerade am anfang ist es erstmal wichtig sein bike kennen zu lernen wenns mal etwas heftiger wird ;-)
ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen in einem Bikepark zu üben...
Warum? wenn du irgendwo am heimischen hausberg übst, bist du schon ein wenig geschafft vom Hochfahren (je nach Höhe) heißt es werden entweder weniger Abfahrten oder du konzentrierst dich mal an einer Stelle nicht richtig (und das kann gut ins Auge gehen) 
und zum zweiten, falls wirklich mal was passieren sollte (was leider schneller geht als es einem lieb ist) sind dort sofort leute da, die wissen was zutun ist ;-)

Fazit: schnapp dir jmd. der schon eine weile DH fährt und lass dir am anfang einiges zeigen, da du schon 7 Jahre MTB Erfahrung hast, wirst du wohl ein ganz gutes Feeling für dein Bike haben ;-)
Was färhst du eigentlich?


----------



## isali (12. Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Leider habe ich noch keinen eigenen Downhiller oder Freerider. Bisher hab ich mir die Bikes (Giant Reign) immer in den Bikeparks geliehen. Ich fahre ansonsten ein altes Steppenwolf Tycoon von 2003. Ist nicht so optimal. Aber ich werde mir so schnell kein neues Fahrrad leisten können, da ich noch studiere.
Ich denke, ich werde einfach so oft es geht, Bikeparks aufsuchen, auch wenn es nur Beerfelden ist . Und hoffentlich finden sich da Menschen, die mir als Anfängerin helfen können.
Isa


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Juli 2010)

melde Dich doch mal hier

http://www.woffm.de/


----------



## ratte (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Isa,

Beerfelden ist für Einsteiger sicherlich sehr gut geeignet. War damals nach Winterberg einer meiner ersten Bikeparks. Und in der Regel kurvt da auch immer das ein oder andere Mädel rum.
Da dies allerdings ein kleiner Bikepark ist, gibt es keinen Laden o.ä., wo man sich mal eben ein Rad leihen kann. Eventuell kannst Du Dir aber über Werner, einer der Bikeparkbetreiber, nach Absprache ein Rad ausleihen. Hast Du eigene Protektoren?
Die Daten zum Park findest Du hier: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Ansonsten ist zum Üben auch der kleine Dirtpark in Mörfelden (direkt am Friedhof) ganz nett. Viele Sprünge (von ganz klein bis ordentlich) sind hier auch mit dem Freeride/DH-Bike zu machen. Ist von Darmstadt nicht ganz so weit, aber ein Rad muss schon mitgebracht werden.

Feldberg/Taunus gibt es auch einige Möglichkeiten für nette Abfahrten, aber man muss eben auch irgendwie hoch. War selber aber schon lange nicht mehr mit viel Federweg oben.

Ansonsten auch mal in den Lokalforen hier einlesen und anfragen. Die Jungs bellen zwar mal gerne, aber beißen tun sie in der Regel nicht.


----------



## isali (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, Protektoren und einen Fullface-Helm habe ich mir zum Glück schon besorgt. Dass ich kein eigenes DH-Bike habe, ist schon ein Problem. Aber da ich sowieso noch nicht weiß, ob ich gut genug sein kann (für Rennen etc.), würde ich mit der Anschaffung sowieso noch warten. 
Dem Werner hatte ich schon eine Mail geschrieben. 
Danke für den Tip mit Mörfelden. Das schaue ich mir vielleicht mal an.


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Juli 2010)

isali schrieb:


> Dass ich kein eigenes DH-Bike habe, ist schon ein Problem. Aber da ich sowieso noch nicht weiß, ob ich gut genug sein kann (für Rennen etc.), würde ich mit der Anschaffung sowieso noch warten.



diese Aussage entzieht sich völlig meiner Logik...


aber verkneifen konnt ichs mir jetzt auch nicht


----------



## isali (12. Juli 2010)

Sorry . Ja, ich weiß, es ist ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

Guck mal hier im Bikemarkt, da gibts gebrauchte, da steckste nicht direkt 2 Mille in den Sand, wenn es nichts für dich ist.
Dann kannste immernoch gucken, wenns dir nicht gefällt, gibts immernoch Leute, die nen gebrauchtes aus dem selben Grund kaufen wollen wie du, wenns dir gefällt, kannste es auch verkaufen und mit nen bissl Ersparten kannste dir dann was schönes kaufen  
Rennen lass doch erstmal außen vor, guck erstmal, obs dir Spaß macht, werd sicher in Sprüngen, Drops etc.
Dann kannste mal drüber nachdenken, nen Rookies Cup mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (12. Juli 2010)

wieso muss man denn unbedingt rennen fahren  man kann auch ohne rennen viel spaß beim downhillen haben. wie wär´s, wenn du erst mal anfängst und dann entscheidest, ob du rennen fahren willst und gut genug bist? das wäre eine ziemlich logische reihenfolge...


----------



## mangolassi (12. Juli 2010)

Gibt's nicht in Beerfelden auch ein Hobbyrennen? War letztes Jahr so im Herbst, also noch Zeit zum trainieren
Im Harz gibt's den Rosstrappendownhill, wo auch Rennen stattfinden und Bad Wildbad ist auch nicht weit. 
Ich war nur vor Jahren mal in Wildbad, und mit nem Reign würd ich da nicht runterwollen.
Ich denke wenn man ein paar Rennstrecken gefahren ist, kann man am besten einschätzen, ob man da wirklich mit Zeitmessung runter will oder doch lieber zum Spass DH fährt. Was bei mir spätestens seit Lac Blanc der Fall ist, da bin ich schon froh wenn ich die Chickenways fahre
P.S. und in Wildbad kann man glaub ich auch richtige Downhiller ausleihen


----------



## Schnitte (14. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> diese Aussage entzieht sich völlig meiner Logik...
> 
> 
> aber verkneifen konnt ichs mir jetzt auch nicht


 
muss ich leider zustimmen. Bedenke bitte, wenn du dein eigenes Bike perfekt kennst, kannst du unheimlich gut werden. wenn du jedes mal eins leihst musst du dich erstmal einfahren und bist jedes mal am anfang noch mehr verunsichert ;-)


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2010)

Da sie als Studentin wohl ein eher begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung haben wird, bleibt ihr ja vorerst nichts anderes übrig, als sich ein DH-Bike zu leihen. 

Und was bitte ist daran unlogisch, wenn sie sich erst einmal ausprobieren und sich nicht gleich einen Downhiller zulegen will? (oder steh ich irgendwie auf'm Schlauch)


----------



## Nuala (14. Juli 2010)

isali schrieb:


> Ja, Dass ich kein eigenes DH-Bike habe, ist schon ein Problem. Aber da ich sowieso noch nicht weiß, ob ich gut genug sein kann (für Rennen etc.), würde ich mit der Anschaffung sowieso noch warten.
> an.



das finde ich schon ein bisschen seltsam


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Naja, mit einem Bergabradl ist man ja schon sehr eingeschränkt - oder man hat verdammt dicke Oberschenkel, wenn man das Teil auch auf Touren bergauf bewegt...    Ich habe auch mit einem Enduro angefangen und bin dann an dessen (Federwegs)Grenzen gestoßen. Jetzt steht´s rum.    Auf alle Fälle weiß ich jetzt sicher, dass ich meinen Fuhrpark um einen Freerider/Downhiller (180 Federweg) erweitern muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2010)

hihi, ich dachte auch, dass mein enduro locker ausreicht, aber leogang hat mich eines besseren belehrt  jetzt warte ich bis oktober/november und dann will mir der radelhändler meines vertauens ein gutes angbot für eine uzzi von intense machen. und wenn mir das dann zu schwer oder wahlweise zu teuer wird, dann gönne ich mir wohl ein scratch


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir ein billiges Kona Stinky angelacht. Neben dem neuen Giant Trance X hatte nix anderes mehr Platz im Geldbeutel...


----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2010)

das enduro wird verkauft und da die uzzi mit 16-17kg aufgebaut werden soll, wird das dann auch mein einziges radel sein, da ich damit ja auch bergauf noch gut fahren kann. bei mir kommt hinzu, dass ich ziemlich klein bin und die meisten freerider einfach zu hoch für mich sind. also wird das ganze ein "bisschen" teurer und da ich ansonsten keine teuren laster habe, gönn´ich mir das dann einfach. oooooooh, jetzt habe ich mich gerade selbst betuppt, von wegen keine teuren laster (klamotten, schuhe, urlaub, mein freund...).


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2010)

Jaja, der Federweg, der immer mehr wird ist schon so ein leidiges Thema 
Ich hab gerade aus demselben Grund eine Teilesammlung für ein billiges gebrauchtes Demo aufgemacht... Gabel fehlt noch, den Rest hab ich schon zusammen. Man/Frau ist halt nie zufrieden mit dem, was schon im Keller steht 

Beerfelden finde ich nicht so wirklich toll. Der einzige Vorteil den ich sehe: es ist in der Nähe  
Ansonsten finde ich die Abfahrten ein ziemliches Gehacke. Ein Gedanke an Flow kam bei mir bisher noch sehr selten auf. Zum Technik Üben (also ein/zwei Stellen immer wieder probieren) taugt's allerdings recht gut. Besonders außerhalb der Wochenenden.. Hochfahren tu ich sowieso am liebsten selber... geht auf der Straße ganz gut. Wenn's besonders voll ist, ist man so eh schneller als mit dem Bus, und man fühlt sich nicht wie eine Sardine in der Dose  

Übungsstrecken gibt's aber auch im Odenwald ein paar außerhalb von Beerfelden. Nur dass man da eben gezwungen ist, alleine hoch zu strampeln bzw. zu tragen/schieben (je nach Bike). Am besten allerdings in einer Gruppe.. so übt sich's einfacher, und alleine im Wald auf einer DH-Strecke ist es eh zu gefährlich.


----------



## swe68 (15. Juli 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> .... mein freund...).



ist der teuer?


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Nuala macht definitiv was falsch!


----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> ist der teuer?


mist, egal was ich jetzt schreiben würde, es würde sich unmoralisch anhören... deshalb, beziehe ich das nur mal auf die mengen, der der so beim essen verdrückt


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2010)

sag doch einfach, er ist dir "lieb und teuer"...


----------



## MelleD (15. Juli 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> deshalb, beziehe ich das nur mal auf die mengen, der der so beim essen verdrückt


 
Haha, anscheinend sind viele Männer gleich


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Juli 2010)

Ein wirklich interessanter Thread. irgendwo hier im Forum las ich mal, Downhill heißt, steil bergab und schnell, unter 20 km/h sei es kein Downhill.
Ich fahre auch gern bergab (so einfache Sachen wie die Freeridestrecke in Flims halt), aber wenn es steil ist bin ich langsam unterwegs und wenn ich schneller als 20 bergab fahre, ist es nicht steil  
Und bei Sprüngen von 50 cm und mehr Höhe habe ich schon Schiss  ergo bin ich noch nie an die Grenzen der 160mm Federweg meines Bionicon Supershuttle gekommen.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie macht Ihr das? Wie habt Ihr das gelernt? Wie habt Ihr Euch gesteigert? Fahrt Ihr immer in der Gruppe oder im Bikepark? 
Habt Ihr mit Jemanden zusammen z.B. Schlüsselstellen geübt, welche Ihr Euch nicht getraut habt? Oder stürzt Ihr Euch allein runter?

Ich neige halt dazu die Strecken zu fahren, welche ich gut kenne, das bringt dann mehr Geschwindigkeit aber wenn ich was Neues versuche zu entdecken, dann traue ich mich nicht allein die schwierigen Stellen zu befahren. 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2010)

ich bin "erst-befahrerin", wenn ich eine strecke nicht kenne und mir keiner sachen sagt wie "uuuh, das wird jetzt steil, super verblockt", dann traue ich mich viel mehr als auf meinen hometrails. ansonsten bin ich auch leider nicht so dolle die springerin. ich fahre lieber steile, verblockte sachen mit vielen steinen und wurzeln, wie in z.b. in finale ligure oder in saalbach die red-line. leider kann ich es auch gar nicht haben, wenn mir jemand tipps geben möchte (am wenigsten, wenn es der freund ist). doof finde ich auch, wenn ich mich gerade wo runter traue und mir von unter jemand zuruft, wo die linie ist... das bringt mich total raus. aber ich fahre eigentlich immer mit mehreren, schon alleine wegen der  unfallgefahr. was mir echt gut geholfen hat, war das camp von den trek gravity girls.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juli 2010)

Ich arbeite mich auch an Trails heran. Die Erstbefahrung... Naja.   Aber zwei, drei Mal gefahren macht es dann richtig Spaß, wird schneller, sicherer, dynamischer. Große Blocks und Gerumpel wie am Gardasee mag ich gar nicht (ich hatte bislang halt auch mangels Langhuber weniger Möglichkeiten, sie zu trainieren) und Sprünge sind meiner titanverstärkten Wirbelsäule nicht wirklich dienlich... Ich liebe Waldboden, Wurzeln, Flow, Anlieger und seit Neuestem auch Holzbauwerke.


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2010)

DH ist für mich das, was ich im Bikepark mache, und eigentlich auch nur da... alles andere, was ich in freier Wildbahn fahre, würde ich eher unter FR einstufen... wobei das imho nicht weniger knifflig ist oder weniger Mut fordert. Eigentlich eher andersrum! Wenn's steil und verblockt wird habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme damit und kann relativ gut laufenlassen. Schwierig wird's für mich dann, wenn Spitzkehren, ausgesetzte Stellen oder verblockte Stücke bergauf (meine absolute Spezialität ) ins Spiel kommen, was man eben auf den meisten Strecken im Wald irgendwo findet. Bei "natürlichen" Trails finde ich auch immer wichtig, zuerst zu sehen, wo ich fahre, selbst wenn es meine Hausstrecke ist. Also entweder dort hochtragen, wo man auch wieder runterkommt, oder immer mal wieder anhalten und runterschauen, wenn man das Ende von kniffligeren Stücken nicht sofort sieht. In der Natur gibt's eben keine Streckenpflege wie im Bikepark, und im Laufe der Zeit macht man auch so seine Erfahrung mit mysteriös platzierten Ästen und co. Deswegen auch wichtig, wenigstens immer zu zweit zu fahren, falls doch mal was passiert. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin fahre ich eigentlich nur S0/S1.
Was allerdings weder im Park noch sonstwo geht sind hohe Doubles (also die Dinger, wo in der Mitte erst mal ein "Abgrund" ist) und Shores 
Und was ich auch nicht mag... wenn jemand mir Tipps geben will während ich gerade in einer schwierigen Stelle bin oder wenn vor mir einer rumeiert und absteigt (dann bekomme ich nämlich auch Schi$$ und mag dann nicht mehr fahren, selbst ich's eigentlich ohne Probleme könnte). Ganz hilfreich finde ich allerdings v.a. im Park, sich erst mal hinzustellen, und zu schauen, welche Linie die anderen wählen, und wie gut das klappt. Ich glaube, ich lerne eh am meisten einfach übers Zuschauen... theoretische Erklärungen bringen mir weniger, weil es imho meistens noch eine kleine Bewegung oder Nuance gibt, die "mündlich" etwas schwieriger zu vermitteln ist.


----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2010)

also ich habe ja auch erst angefangen, bin eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Rennrad und Cyclocross Fahrer. Aber bis auf das der Rennradfahrer und Downhiller auf einem 2 Rädrigen Kettengerät sitzen, haben die Sportarten nichts mit einander zutun. Die Downhiller lachen ein wenig über die rennradfahrer und die rennradfahrer lachen über die Downhiller und ich bin mittdendrin 
durch zufall habe ich ein Mädel kennen gelernt, welches echt gut fährt und schon viele jahre. die hat sich meiner entsprechend angenommen und mir viele Tipps, Tricks und nützliche Hinweiße gegeben ;-) dass hat mir unheimlich geholfen.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, man muss in einem Bikepark nicht 3 verschiedene Strecken am Tag fahren, sondern lieber 3 mal die Selbe. Warum? nun ich brauche am Anfang immer 1-2 mal um die Strecke einzufahren. fahre anfangs etwas langsamer um kniffliche stücke zu erkunden und dann jedes mal mit etwas mehr speed. mein vorteil? nun man hat eine unheimliche Leistungssteigerung und gerade das macht mir spaß. wenn man sieht wie man sich entwickeln kann in seinem fahrstil...
ansonsten gesprungen bin ich bisher noch gar nicht ;-) und wisst ihr was? ich habe nicht vor so schnell wie möglich northshore action mitzumachen oder kicker zu springen, ich möcht erstmal sicherheit und das gefühl für mein bike richtig bekommen und wenn alles klappt, dann werden sprünge für die nächste oder übernächste saison das ziel ;-)

ansonsten zum leidigen Thema eigenes Bike. ich verstehe dass man als student nicht die menge an geld besitzt wie ein schon im arbeitsleben verankerter, aber es hat eben die schattenseite, dass man sein bike nie richtig kennenlernen wird. schau doch mal nach etwas gebrauchten für den anfang. du sparst dahin gehend schon ne menge geld ;-)
und immer leihen wird mit der zeit auch teuer...


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so für Euch: Eine Downhillreportage der etwas anderen Art:

_*Grobstollenrittertum*

Wildbad, 24. Juli 2010, 12 Grad, Regen. Bergstation. Die ersten braunen Gestalten auf braunen Zweirädern tauchen aus dem Nebel auf. Die Gesichter, kaum zu erkennen unter ihren Kopfbedeckungen, drücken wenig Begeisterung für das aus, was sie hinter sich haben und noch weniger dafür, was ihnen noch bevor steht. In manchen Augen kann man Angst erkennen. (Die Fortsetzung gibt´s hier.)​_


----------

